# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2014 >  >  نقل حي ومباشر لمباراة المريخ واهلي شندي

## محمد النادر

*◄ كأس السودان 2014 - دور الاربعة :

• الاهلي شندي (-- : --) المريخ الساعة : 22:30 . استاد الخرطوم

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*تشكيلة المريخ المتوقعة لمباراة اليوم :

 جمال سالم 

 اسماعيل صديق - ضفر - امير كمال - بله جابر 

 باسكال - علاء الدين يوسف 

 ايمن سعيد - الباشا 

 وانغا - تراوري 

 البدلاء : 

 زغبير - عماد عبد الله - بخيت خميس - فيصل موسي - راجي - عنكبة - عبدو جابر

*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصر المريخ يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*تشكيله مثاليه  تمنيتها كثيرا 
 تمنيت باسكال وعلاء في الارتكاز 
وايمن سعيد والباشا  او رمضان في 
وسط الميدان  المتقدم  
اتمني ان يؤدي الزعيم مباراه مثاليه اليوم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*اللهم انصر الزعيم اين ما حلا 

*

----------


## محمد النادر

*المريخ والأهلى شندى فى مواجهة على سطح صفيح ساخن .. وبرهان والنقر فى مواجهة وطنية خالصة 
  




 	سيكون ملعب استاد الخرطوم المكنى بشيخ الملاعب مسرحاً للقاء المريخ  والأهلى شندى فى دور الأربعة لبطولة كأس السودان المريخ  ووصل المريخ إلى  هذا الدور بعد أن تخطى الهلال كوستى بهدفين دون مقابل وكسب آخر لقاء له فى الدورى الممتاز أمام الأهلى الخرطوم بهدفين مقابل هدف فى مباراة كانت  قوية من جانب الطرفين ، ويسعى الفريق إلى الوصول إلى المباراة النهائية  ومواجهة غريمة التقليدى الهلال الذى تأهل إلى المباراة النهائية بعد  انتصاره على الخرطوم الوطنى ، وتعتبر مباريات الفريقين على سطح صفيح ساخن  خاصة أن الأهلى المكنى بـ(الارسنال) من الأندية التى تشكل خطورة على طرفى  القمة ويقوده المدير الفنى الخبير الفاتح النقر الذى حقق معه نجاحات كثيرة،  حيث هزم الهلال فى الدورة الأولى لبطولة الدورى الممتاز بهدفين دون مقابل  على ملعب استاد الخرطوم ، وربما دفع النقر اليوم بتشكيلة أغلبها من  اللاعبين الشبان بقيادة المهارى عمارى وأحمد نصر الدين ومحمد عوض باتو إلى  جانب الرواق الأيسر المتميز فارس عبدالله ، أما المريخ فاستعد جيدًا  لمباراة اليوم بعدد من التدريبات والمباريات الودية التى كانت أمام كل من  ود هاشم سنار الذى يستعد إلى الدورى التأهيلى المؤهل إلى الدورى الممتاز،  حيث أفادت التجربة المريخ كثيراً خاصة أن ود هاشم يضم عدداً من لاعبى  الدورى الممتاز السابقين أمثال النيجيرى اوتومالا وصالح سنار لاعب الهلال  السابق إلى جانب عدد من المحترفين، وقام الجهاز الفنى للمريخ بإشراك كل  اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا فى مباراة الدورى الممتاز السابقة التى كانت  أمام الأهلى الخرطوم ، وتألق فيها كل اللاعبين عدا المهاجم محمدعبدالمنعم  عنكبة الذى تدهور مستواه كثيراً فى المباريات السابقة .
	راجى وتراورى فى المقدمة 
	سيعتمد الوطنى برهان تية على المهاجمين الوطنيين راجى عبدالعاطى ومامادو  تراورى كثيرًا فى مباراة اليوم وخاصة فى خط المقدمة الهجومية الحمراء، حيث  تألق الوطنى راجى عبدالعاطى كثيرًا فى المباريات السابقة خاصة الأخيرة التى  دخل فيها اللاعب بديلاً لمحمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة ، وأحرز فيها راجى  عبدالعاطى هدف التعادل للمريخ ، أما المالى مامادو تراورى فيسعى إلى أن  تكون مباراة اليوم الانطلاقة الحقيقية له فى النصف الثانى من الموسم الذى  لم يحرز فيه اللاعب إلى الان أى هدف فى المباريات الدورية أمام الأهلى  عطبرة والأهلى الخرطوم فهل يحرز تراورى هدف اليوم في مرمى منير الخير حارس  الأهلى شندى .
	المريخ فى معسكره الدائم 
	ظل لاعبى الفرقة الحمراء دائماً فى معسكر الفريق بفندق بردايس بعد أن كان  فى الأيام الأولى لرمضان بكورنثيا الذى يوجد به صالة متميزة للجمانيزيوم ،  إلا أن المعسكر تحول بعد ذلك إلى فندق بردايس قبل مباراة الأحمر الأخيرة  أمام الأهلى الخرطوم فى الدورى الممتاز .
	الجماهير تعوِّل على القائد 
	سيكون قائد فريق المريخ أحمد الباشا فى تحدٍ كبير اليوم بعد أن أحرز هدف  الانتصار الثانى فى آخر مباراة للمريخ أمام الأهلى الخرطوم بعد أن كان  الفريق متأخرًا بهدف المالى مامادو كوليبالى ، وتعوِّل جماهير الأحمر  كثيرًا على اللاعب أحمد الباشا الذى قدم أداءً جيداً فى المباراتين  السابقتين أمام الأهلى عطبرة والأهلى الخرطوم .    
	ضبابية فى مشاركة عجب 
	ستكون مشاركة لاعب المريخ رمضان عجب اليوم بقرار من الجهاز الطبى للمريخ  بعد أن بلع اللاعب لسانه فى المباراة السابقة أمام الأهلى الخرطوم فى  الأسبوع الرابع عشر لدورى الممتاز، ويعتبر رمضان من اللاعبين المتميزين فى  الثلث الهجومى ويتمتع بقوة بدنية هائلة إلى جانب تسديداته القوية فى الثلاث  خشبات .   
	تشكيلة المريخ 
	سيدفع الجهاز الفنى للمريخ بتشكيلة تضم كل من اليمنى الأصل واليوغندى  الجنسية جمال سالم فى حراسة المرمى ، أمير كمال ، أحمد عبدالله ضفر ،  الايفوارى باسكال واوا ، إسماعيل صديق (رواق أيسر) ، بله جابر (رواق أيمن) ،  أيمن سعيد ، راجى عبدالعاطى، علاء الدين يوسف ، أحمد الباشا ، مامادو  تراورى .
	الأهلى يفقد الثنائى 
	يفقد الأهلى شندى الثنائى الحارس المخضرم محمد الدعيع والإثيوبى أديس بسبب  الإيقاف ، ويعتبر الثنائى من اللاعبين المتميزين فى الفريق بأدائهم  المتميز، حيث يمتاز الحارس الدعيع بكاريزما كبيرة فى كل المباريات التى  يلعبها خاصة أمام أحد طرفى القمة ، أما الإثيوبى أديس هنيسيا فقدم مباريات  متميزة مع الأهلى شندى وأصبح اللاعب رقم واحد فى تشكيلة المدير الفنى  الفاتح النقر .  
	تشكيلة الأهلى شندى 
	منير الخير فى حراسة المرمى ، محمد سيلا ، محمد على الخضر (سفارى) ،صدام  أبوطالب ، فارس عبدالله ، عمارى ، نزار سيف الدين ، محمد عوض ، النعيم  عثمان ، إسماعيل بابا ، أحمد نصرالدين .  
	مؤازرة جماهيرية متوقعة 
	من المتوقع اليوم أن تتدافع جماهير المريخ إلى استاد الخرطوم للاستمتاع  بالسهرة الكروية بين المريخ والأهلى شندى فى دور الأربعة لبطولة كأس  السودان ، خاصة أن المباراة تؤهل مباشرة إلى المباراة النهائية وملاقاة  الهلال ، حيث يحظى الفريقين بنجوم متميزين فى سماء كرة القدم السودانية  ويضمان جهازين فنيين وطنيين بقيادة برهان تية ومحسن سيد من المريخ والفاتح  النقر من الأهلى شندى .
	المباراة منقولة عبر أثير الإذاعة  
	ستنقل المباراة عبر أثير اذاعات الاف ام الرياضية 104 إذاعة الشباب وكل  الرياضيين 93 وهى إذاعات متخصصة ، ولن تنقل المباراة عبر الفضائيات عدا  المباراة النهائية التى ربما تنقلها على الهواء مباشرة قناة الشروق .  



*

----------


## farandakas

*ح تلعب المباراة فى المطر دا ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*تمنيت ضفر فى الطرف الأبمن للحد من طلعات فارس أخطر ﻻعبي أهلى شندى. .بله جابر ثغرة كبيرة فى دفاع المربخ ..معظم الأهداف التى واجت شباك المريخ من جهة بله جابر ...يجب أن يكون الدفاع من أمير ومالك قلبي دفاع وإسماعيل صديق وصفر على الأطراف.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
وبشرة خير باذن الله ياود النادر

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*اتمنى من لاعبي المريخ ترجمت الفرص لاهداف بدري حتى لانندم خاصه ان المنافس فريق طموح جدا
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*بالتوفيق للزعيم ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*وجهة نظر 

لقاء المريخ بالاهلي شندي في كاس السودان 

يلتقي المريخ بالاهلي شندي عشية اليوم باستاد الخرطوم وذلك ضمن مباريات كاس السودان في المباراة قبل النهائية حيث ان الفائز من الفريقين سيتأهل مباشرة للقاء الهلال في نهائي البطولة والتي تقرر قيامها بمدينة الابيض هذا اذا لم يطرأ  اي جديد عندنا في السودان .
عموما نحن لا يهمنا سوى المريخ الذي يلعب مباراة اليوم بمعطيات عديدة وجديدة يجب التطرق لها في هذا العمود بل ان هناك متطلبات يجب على لاعبي المريخ القيام بها في هذه المباراة والا فان الفريق سيفقد نتيجة اللقاء واهم هذه المعطيات والمتطلبات ما يلي :

المباراة تلعب في بطولة كاس السودان وهي البطولة المحببة للمريخ والتي ظل يفوز بها ويتفوق على نده التقليدي الهلال بصورة متواصلة ولم يفز الهلال الا في مرات قليلة لذا فان اهمية الفوز في هذه المباراة تنبع من هذه الملاحظة والتي يجب على لاعبي المريخ وضعها في اعتبارهم لان غياب المريخ عن النهائي يعني وبكل اريحية فوز الهلال بالبطولة مع احترامنا الكامل لاهلي شندي كفريق جيد لكن مقارنته بالزعيم وبلاعبي ازعيم واستعدادات الزعيم لهذه المباراة ومدى جاهزية اللاعبين تكاد تكون غير متقاربة وبالتالي فان الوضع في المريخ يجب ان يكون افضل من الوضع في الاهلي نسبة للمعنويات العالية التي يعيشها لاعبوا المريخ اليوم بعد فوزهم على الاهلي الخرطوم والذي تعادل مع الهلال ومع اهلي شندي نفسه .
المريخ مطالب في مباراة اليوم ان يرتقي لاعبوه للمسئولية الكاملة ويلعبوا بكل قوتهم ويقدموا عصارة جهدهم من اجل عبور الاهلي وتقديم كل ما هو جميل في كرة القدم بالاضافة الى ضرورة استغلالية وضعهم الفني بوجود الكروت الرابحة مثل الهداف الكيني الان وانغا الذي عاد من كينيا وهو اكثر جاهزية لمباراة اليوم .
يهمنا جدا ان نتحدث عن الخلل الواضح الذي صاحب اداء المريخ في مباراته امام الاهلي الخرطوم حيث انعدم لاعب الوسط الذي يربط ما بين الوسط والهجوم ويساهم في ايصال الكرة للاعبي الهجوم ولم يتحسن هذا الوضع الا بعد دخول فيصل موسى في الشوط الثاني للمباراة كما ان تحول الباشا للعب على الاطراف جعل المريخ يشكل خطورة كبيرة على مرمى الاهلي الخرطوم في شوط اللعب الثاني فيما كان المريخ غائبا طوال الشوط الاول ولم يشكل لاعبوه اي خطورة تذكر على مرمى الاهلي الخرطوم وهنا نلفت نظر الجهاز الفني الى ضرورة معالجة هذه الاخطاء وعدم الوقوع فيها امام فرقة الاهلي شندي المدججة بالنجوم وضرورة الاستفادة التامة من الاخطاء التي حدثت في مباراة اهلي الخرطوم وعدم حدوثها في مباراة اليوم بمعنى انه يجب الدفع بفيصل موسى وراجي عبد العاطي منذ البداية في فرقة المريخ مع ضرورة الدفع بالان وانغا منذ البداية لانه سيكون من الخطورة بمكان لاي دفاع يلعب لحماية المرمى من لاعبين خطرين في مستوى تراوري ووانغا ان يبارح مرماه ومنطقته الدفاعية وبالتالي ففي حالة الدفع بوانغا في هجوم المريخ الى جانب تراوري فانني اتوقع ان يرتكز النقر ويلعب مدافعا طيلة شوطي المباراة من اجل حماية مرماه لان المريخ لن يهاجم فقط بهذين المهاجمين وانما سيكون هناك الباشا من الاطراف بمساعدة بله جابر واسماعيل صديق بالاضافة الى اختراقات فيصل موسى وراجي عبد العاطي لاكمال النواحي الهجومية للمريخ فيما يجب ان يتقدم ظهيري الجنب خاصة بله جابر وذلك لاجبار فارس عبد الله ظهير ايسر الاهلي شندي من التقدم في هذا الجهة اليسرى واحداث الخلخلة الدفاعية في تلك المنطقة فيما يجب ان نعلم بان النقر لن يسمح للاعبيه خاصة المدافعين بمبارحة امكانهم لان النقر وبما عرف عنه من الخطط الدفاعية فانه يعشق التكتل الدفاعي ولا يرغب ابدا في احراز هدف في مرماه ودوما ما تنتهي مبارياته ضد القمة بفوز ضئيل للقمة والجميل في الامر ان النقر لا يتخلى عن طريقته الدفاعية مهما كانت الاسباب وسيظل مدافعا طوال زمن المباراة لذا اتوقع ان يهاجم المريخ بكثافة وان يتكتل الاهلي شندي في الدفاع ويعتمد كلية على الهجمات المرتدة لذا نحذر باسكال وعلاء الدين يوسف اذا بدأ اللقاء كما نحذر امير كمال واحمد عبدالله ضفر من التقدم الى الامام دون مراعاة للوضع الدفاعي وعدم ترك المساحات الخالية للاعبي الااهلي شندي خاصة اللاعب نادر فهو مهاجم ذكي وقوي ويجيد التصرف داخل الخط بصورة جيدة لذا يجب اعمال الرقابة الصارمة على هذا اللاعب وكذلك المهاجم احمد عادل فهو خطير ايضا وسريع ويجب الحذر منه في خط الهجوم .
خلاصة القول 

اللعب عن طريق نقل الكرة بصورة اسرع مع ضرورة الضغط على لاعبي الخصم في خط الوسط لاستعادة الكرة وتشكيل الخطورة المطلوبة يكون عن طريق الاطراف مع السرعة في نقل الكرة وفتح اللعب من الاطراف مع ضرورة تحرك المهاجمين لارباك الدفاع الاهلاوي الشنداوي  فيما يجب عدم اعطاء لاعبي الاهلي اي فرصة للتقدم خاصة في المناطق الهجومية كما يجب استغلال مهارات لاعبي المريخ العديدة في اجراء عمليات السحب والتقدم عن طريق الباشا وفيصل وموسى والجميل في المريخ ان هناك اكثر من ورقة رابحة في مباراة اليوم فباعتبار ان تراوري والان وانغا يعتبران من اخطر المهاجمين الذين يستغلان الفرص لاظهار المهارات العالية فان هناك ايضا الباشا الذي ربما سيتعرض للرقابة الصارمة مما سيتيح لتراوري ووانغا التحرك الجيد في المناطق الامامية .
توسمنا خيرا بعودة الروح والحماس العالي لفرقة المريخ الحالية والذي لمسمناه في مباراة اهلي الخرطوم السابقة والتي كان المريخ متاخر فيها بالخسارة بهدف وحولها الى فوز بهدفين بعد جهد مقدر من لاعبيه ولو استمرت هذه الروح منذ بداية مباراة اليوم فان الوضع سيختلف تماما وبامكان المريخ ان يريح جماهيره اذاما قدم لاعبوه مباراة قوية وجادة واستثمروا الفرص التي ستتاح لهم خاصة في بداية المباراة .
امنياتنا بأن يظهر المريخ بصورة مشرفة وان يقدم لاعبوه مباراة عالية المستوى وان يبسطوا جماهيرهم العريضة التي سوف تشاهد اللقاء .
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق للفرقة الحمراء ومنتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بالتوفيق،،
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اها يا ناس المباراة قايمه و لا 
ورونا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياناس في اخبار ولا اتلغت ولا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*اليوم 05:19 PM
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / تم تأجيل مباراة المريخ و الاهلي شندي في كاس  السودان و التي كان مقرر لها اليوم بسبب الامطار التي اجتاحت الخرطوم ظهر  اليوم و استمرت حتى الثامنة و النصف مساء مما دفع بالاتحاد العام بتأجيلها
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*




عاجل .. قناة قوون تنقل لقاء المريخ والنمور اليوم



أعلنت قناه قوون الرياضية انها سوف تنقل اليوم الجمعه لقاء المريخ وأهلي شندي في كاس السودان وكشفت القناه انها أكملت اتفاقها بالكامل مع اتحاد الكره بخصوص الرعاية وغيرها من التفاصيل



بما ان المباراة قد تأجلت للغد فمعنى ذلك أن النقل قائما يوم غد بإذن الله
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شكرا سنار عالخبر
                        	*

----------


## عبدالباقي عمر

*حسب ما قرأت فى شريط علانات قناة قوون  هذا المساء انه تم تأجيل المباراة ليوم غد  السبت عند الساعة العاشرة مساءا نسبة لهطول الامطار الغزيرة فى الخرطوم وستكون منقولة بإذن الله على نفس القناة بأستديو يديرة الاستاذ الرشيد بدوى... ان شاء الله النصر للزعيم...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*الان المباراة على قناة قون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية المباراة على قناة قوون 



*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بسم الله 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
المبارة الآن على قناة قون
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تشكيلة المريخ

جمال سالم لحراسة المرمى
في الدفاع بلة جابر امير كمال باسكال اسماعيل صديق
في الوسط علاء الدين يوسف ايمن سعيد احمد الباشا فيصل موسى 
في الهجوم تراوري راجي عبد العاطي

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دق 5 صفر صفر
جمال .اسماعيل صديق.ضفر.امير كمال.بلة جابر.باسكال .علاء الدين. ايمن .راجي.الباشا.فيصل موسي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علاء للباشا لايمن لبلة جابر
*

----------


## الدلميت

*نصرك اللهم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*باسكال لانير ولمسة علي راجي
دق 9 صفر صفر

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اسماعيل لفيصل موسي وتمر لراجي فيصل وتراوري علي راس 18
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*باصات جميلة ومتابعة لامير كمال
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة للمريخ منتصف ملعب شندي 
دق 10

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 31 (8 من الأعضاء و 23 زائر)

عبد المنعم خليفة,مريخابي كسلاوي+,الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم,اسامة عطية,dr.abdelgalil,عم نصرالدين,عادل الناصر,ود الدمام
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قوية من بلة جابر ضربة مرمي لشندي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صورة حديثة جدا لتشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم



*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية مريخية علي خط الوسط ومخالفة مع ايمن صديق

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تماس لمصلحة الاهلي دق 15 صفرصفر
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عرضية خطيرة للاهلي تنتهي لركلة مرمي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نادر لحمودة بشير ومخالفة اهلاوية في منتصف ملعب المريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فرصة ثانية خطيييييرة للاهلي ويخلص جمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اممية من حمودة مرت لجانبية لصالخ الاهلي 18 دق
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اسماعيل لامير لباسكال لاسناعيل فيصل موسي 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راجي يراوق وعلاء للباشا عرضية يخلص فارس ومخالفة معه 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راسية من الباشا ليمن تتخلص تماس
*

----------


## Aladdin

*ياشباب رابط للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اسماعيل لراجي للباشا مقطوعة
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صورة حديثة جدا لتشكيلة المريخ في مباراة اليوم






ثبتها فى الواجهة يا كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الفاضل أبوشنب يعلن مخالفة للاهلي علي تراوري 21 دق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية مريخية دق 22
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدف اكيد يضيع من تراوري 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الباشا ينفذ لفيصل اتخلصت من نادر
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يخلص اسماعيل امامية لعلاء وجانبية للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية للمريخ من الناحية الشمالية الشرقية ينفذ بلة وراسية من تراوري تتخلص لركنية ثالثة للمريخ بواسطة منير الخير
منير علي الارض
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رأسية تراوري كادت ان تدخل المرمى
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية من الناحية الشمالية الغربية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجنيد مصطفى يتالق في المدرجات

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دق 27 احمد الباشا ينفذ يخلص نادر تصطدم بايمن ركلة مرمي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياتراوري عليك الله ركز 
ضياع الفرص ده بيزيد ضغطنا

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*باسكال لراجي في الجناح الايسريي يخلص مجاهد لأحمد نصرالدين ومخالفة للاهلي ويستلم جمال سالم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دق 30 دون اهداف
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*منير الخير امامية لمحمد كوكو يخلص يلة 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ايمن لاسماعيل صديق لتراوري خلفية وركنية رابعة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علاء الدين علي الارض
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علاء يواصل بالسلامة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية للاهلي 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*نادر يخلص جانبية للمريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة للاهلي مجاهد ينفذ
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فيصل يقطع عماري لنادر لحمودة لمجاهد
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اسماعيل لباسكال للباشا وجانبية للمريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية للاهلي تعود للمريخ يقطع حمودة ويهدف من بعيد ضربة مرمي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدقيقة 35 ومازال التعادل السلبي سيد الموقف

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*من ايمن لفيصل لبلة راسية تراوري لخارج الملعب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية للمريخ ينفذ اسماعيل لتراوري لايمن لتراوري مقطوعة ويخلص امير وتتخلص لجانبية للمريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ثبتها فى الواجهة يا كسلاوى





محول الامر للاشراف 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دق 40 سلبية
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اول مره نشوف معلق مباراة تركيزه يكون الكمرا ويرفع ايده لتحية المشاهدين اذناء النقل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة من اسماعيل مع محمد كوكو
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مرت علاء للباشا لتراوري لفيصل لامير امامية تجاه تراوري وركلة مرمي 42 دق
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بطاقة صفراء لحارس الاهلي لتاخير اللعب
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حارس الاهلى ده ملو بيضيع فى الزمن التقول غالب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المصري لتراوري ومخخالفة من سفاري 44دق
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عادت جانبية للاهلي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*منير الخير علي الارض راقد س
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاولتراس متالق كالعادة في المدرجات

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية مجاهد لحمودة لسفاري لسيلا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*فيصل موسي صفر كبير
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*5 دقائق وقت محتسب بدل رقاد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*5 دقائق وقت ضائع للشوط الاول

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية مريخية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*امير يعود لحارس المرمي
*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*النتيجة كم يا مريخابي قناة الجلافيط ما ظبطت معانا نحن في هاواي يا جماعة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بلة جانبية لتراوري لعلاء لبلة 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راسية من تراوري لركلة مرمي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اخر دقيقة للوقت الاضافي
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*تراورى  ماسورة مضروبة بوهية  --وفيصل موسى سيقات  من الكرتون-- -وين راجى  والكينى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة من احمد نصرالدين مع باسكال
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تراوري لايمن سعيد ومخالفة معه
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تراورى يقاتل لوحده فى المقدمة الهجومية
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ضعف الحكم السودانى فى الحديث الكثير مع اللاعبين كما يفعل الفاضل ابو شنب الآن
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تنفذ المخالفة ويعلن أبوشنب نهاية الشوط الاول 

كنتم معي في النقل 
سلمتكم ليها نضيفة 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راجي وفيصل موسى متفرجين

*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*انحنا اهل الفرحه جينا لا المدامع وقفتنا لا الحكايات الحزينة ...
مريخنا فوووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*كورة دايرة هجوم
حارس راقد س 


*

----------


## ود الدمام

*رابط   ياشبااااااب
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*في الليلة الحمراء يفتقد القمر
الله يهدي الكانو السبب

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يجب تغيير فيصل موسيوادخال وانغا وعمل تغير في الوظائف داخل الملعب
واخراج راجي كذلك وادخال رمضان عجب ان كان في دكة البدلاء
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دايرين زول ينقل معانا
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*أتمني إخراج فيصل موسي وإدخال وانغا
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الكورة تخوف،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*اللهم وفق لاعبى الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يجب تغيير فيصل موسيوادخال وانغا وعمل تغير في الوظائف داخل الملعب
واخراج راجي كذلك وادخال رمضان عجب ان كان في دكة البدلاء
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*أو إخراج راجي وإدخال وانغا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الرشيد :
كابتن النزير المايكرفون معاك وطوالى اعلانات حاجة تحير
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بداية الشوط الثاني 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وانقا بديل لفيصل
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اسماعيل امامية وجانبية لراجي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة مع الباشا
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دث 5 درون
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط للمباراة


http://www.glarab.com/homepage.aspx?gotv 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تماس مريخي اساعيل لباساكال لامير لايمن للباشا تماس للاهلي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغيير في المريخ بدخول وانغا بديلا لفيصل موسى

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بلة لامير كمال عادت للاهلي مجاهد
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*50 دقيقة مرت والتعادل السلبى مسيطر
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية للاهلي قرب الركنية
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جمال سالم ينفذ ركلة المرمي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*محاولة تهديف من راجي تحولت ركنية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ايمن ينفذ المخالفة تحولت جانبية للمريخ 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركلة مرمي للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية للاهلي مجاهد ينفذ
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة للمريخ مع باسكال
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*باسكال ينفذ المخالفة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دق 12 صقر صفر
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*امير ينفذ المخالفة لبلة لباسكال لراجي لايمن للباشا لاسماعيل وعبرت للجانبية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اسماعيل للباشا اقرب للحارس
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*منير علي الارض 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هذا المنير الخير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حارس الاهلي شندي مازال يواصل السقوط وبدون سبب

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*النقر يحترم المريخ برقاد الحارس
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يس يوسف يستعد للدخول بديل لمنير 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*رابط  ياشبااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسين يوسف حارس المريخ الاسبق يستعد للدخول بديلا لمنير الخير

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*60 دقيقة ولا جديد يذكر سوى سقوط منير الخير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسين يوسف بديلا لمنير الخير

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*واخيرا التأكيد على تغير منير الخير ودخول يسن يوسف حارس المريخ السابق
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تعطيل واضح ومماطلة سمجة
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اها ياناس طمنونه في بشائر هدف ولا اللعب تعبان ولا الوضع شنو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أتمني أن تهتز شباك يس
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يبديل اضطراري بعد 7 دقائق تعطيل
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*طيب  ياشاب   كيف  مجرى  المباراة   فى  بشائر   لهدف   وكيف   اللعب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية للاهلي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تراوري لونقا وخروج يس
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركنية مريخية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركلة مرمي للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة للمريخ يلعب علاء للباشا
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*8 ركنيات للمريخ وركنية وحيده للاهلى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راجي ومخالفة للمريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*منصف ملعب لاهلي باسكال وايمن وتراوري
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يسنلم يس من اهلي نقطة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مباراة بطئة خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فريد ورقة ثانية في التبديل للاهلي
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*28 صفر صفر وركنية مريخية
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*خروج يس وتماس للمريخ ويس يستلم علي دفعتين 30دق صفر صفر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فريد يدخل بديلا لاحمد نصر الدين

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية للمريخ وخروج احمد نصرالدين وفريد بديل له
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*باسكال لاسماعيل لراجي مقطوعة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مرخية اسماعيل لراجي خلف المدافعين
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية للاهلي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*32دق سلبية
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*75 دقيقة مرت وتعادل سلبى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*راسية راجي تتحول لركلة مرمي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راسية رائعة من راجي تمر بجوار القائم

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم  أنصر   الزعيم
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*علاء راسية لايمن سعيد راسية من سفاري
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركلة مرمي للمريخ
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة للمريخ علي راس خط 18
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*االباقى    كم   من  الزمن
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*باسكال وتراوري علي ينفذ المخالفة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تصطدم بحائط الصد وتتحول لركلة مرمي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاول على راس خط ال 18 

وتسديدة قوية من تراوري تصطدم بحائط الصد وتعود للملعب

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الول دا شغال جائزة نجم المباراة

وين هي النجومية

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*الكورة شكلها ماشة لضربات الحظ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددف
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وانغا قووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## ود الدمام

*شكلها    ماشى   على  ضربات  الترجيح   ولا   شنو   الحاصل 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وانغا وانغا يخترق الشباك
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*صااااااااااااااااااااااروخ كيني يخترق الشباك
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الكينى يمزق الشباك
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*اللهم   أنصر   الزعيم  
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قذيفة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء من قبل الان وانغا في الدقيقة 82 تخترق الشباك وتقطعها 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المريخ متقدم بهدف صاروخي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*طولنا من قطيع الشباك
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*نتمنى    من  الدفاع   المحافظة    على   الهدف   الغالى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمد ابكر نجم المريخ يدخل بديلا لراجي عبد العاطي للسيطرة على وسط الملعب

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*85 دقيقة والزعيم متقدم بهدف الكينى وما احلى الفوز بعد المعاناة
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أيمن سعيد ينال نجومية المباراة
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*سؤال   وانغا    ليه   مابداء    المباراة    منذ  البداية  
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*امامية من بلة جابر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دخل المباراة 43190 جنيه

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*خروج ناجر ودخول عبد الله
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*أيمن   سعيد   فى   كل  مباراة   بنال  النجوميه   ماشاء   الله    عليه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الان وانغا صاحب الهدف 



*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*يمن سعيد نجما للمباراة وللمرة الثانية على التوالى
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*امير كمال امامية ومحاولة تهديف من تراوري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المصري ايمن سعيد يفوز بجائزة نجم المباراة



*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*لا تهاون بل بالهاون قدورة المجنون
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*6 دقائق زمن مضاف
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*6 دقائق بدل ضائع
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*جانبية مريخية من الناحية الشرقية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*6 دقائق زمن ضائع سببه حارس الاهلي منير الخير

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*باسكال لايمن سعيد 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مخالفة من محمد كوكو
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*مستوى التشجيع تعبان و شبه معدوم
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أحمد أبكر بديل لراجي
وعنكبة أخر الأوراق المريخية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عنكبة بديلا لتراوري التغيير الاخير للمريخ 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*عنكبة بديل لتراوري
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*في انتظار صافرة الانتصار
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تراوري ينال كرت اصفر وهو خارج للتغيير بسبب تضييع الزمن على راي الحكم ابو شنب

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*المريخ يرسل رسالة رعب للكنغو
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*تصرف لا معنى له من تراورى ولابد من الحسم لان البطاقة مجانية من طالب محترف
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*الستة   دقائق   ما  أنتهت
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وانقا لعنكبة 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*خمس دقائق من ستة دقائق
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ركلة مرمي 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وهكذا المريخ الى نهائي كأس السودان
*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

الان وانغا صاحب الهدف 








هيع قوون صبي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

الرش 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبرووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييييييييييييييييينك ياكاسنا



*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية المباراة بصعود الزعيم لنهائى البطولة لملاقات ناس الكنغو اللى احبطوا محاولة الانقلاب
                        	*

----------


## السهم الاحمر

*مبروووووك للزعيم  ...
عقبال ما ننتصر بكره قولوا آمين
                        	*

----------


## ود الدمام

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك    وعقبال   المسمار   ده   فى    الجلافيييييييييط
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اهلى شندى فريق مصنوع 
ههههههههههههههها
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك وعقبال الكاس 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*أيمن سعيد،،،
احبك
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ك   
مليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااا   ر
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*مليون مبروك للمريخ هذا الفوز المستحق ..
*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*والله  ألف مبروك المهاجم البصنع الفارق ده زاتو الدايرنو وانغا ده ما شاء الله عليهو صبي 
*

----------


## د.معتصم

*مبروووووك لزعيم الكره السودانية... وعقبال الكأس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على النصر الغالي
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*هل عرف النقر الآن ملامح المريخ  ؟؟؟قال ايه المريخ فريق بلا ملامح  وجاء يلعب بى 4دفاع وخمسة وسط ومهاجم واحد  ولا شوتة فى مرمى المريخ   النقر بلع لسانه !!!منذ زمن طويل لم نشاهد كورة تخترق الشباك تووووووووووووووووووووووف
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*مهرجان فض الشباك
دي مغصة من أمها
وانغا يدخل تاريخ الكبار من أوسع الشباك
والنقر دخل بالباب وخر بالشباك

*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*  والله كان عندى إحساس إنو وانغا لو دخل بديل لفيصل موسي الذي لم يقدم شئ أو بديل لراجي فسيكون هو الحل وهو من سيحرز الهدف فهو مهاجم قوي ويعرف طريق الشباك جيداً ولو وجد الفرص التي وجدها راجي أكثر من مرة لكان حسم المباراة من بدري 
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*مبرووووووك 
هدف غالى 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*شفتا يادكتور احمد اللون الأحمر دا بملا الملعب كيف ؟؟؟؟فرق كبييييييير 
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف مبروك الانتصار الغالي وعقبال الكاس ان شاء الله 
كل الشكر للحبيب عم نصرالدين -كسلاوي-احمدالحلفاوي-منعم للنقل المباشر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابواسراء
					

شفتا يادكتور احمد اللون الأحمر دا بملا الملعب كيف ؟؟؟؟فرق كبييييييير 



الاحمر الوهاج،،،،،،،،
لكن البحلنا من التنظير شنو يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## د.معتصم

*مبروووووك لزعيم الكره السودانية... وعقبال الكأس
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله والف مبروك
اداء الفريق في تصاعد 
الصبر ثم الصبر
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*نحمد الله ونكون من عباده الشاكرين 

*

----------

